# PSOne system no longer works...



## Sanehouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I received a PSOne many years ago, but it wasn't like any other PSOne I had ever seen. It had an LCD screen attached to it.

There's a picture of me holding the beast -> http://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mikeandpsonetq4.jpg

Anyways... In my infinite wisdom, I bought a universal car adapter and decided to give it a go. So, I plugged one end into my PSOne and the other end into the cigarette lighter in the car, but I must've gotten the polarity wrong or something. Ever since then, I have not been able to get it to turn on.

Sony no longer services these machines or sell them. Being a hardcore fan of both lightweight systems and PS1 RPGs, I really want to get this fixed. Anyone have any idea of how I could go about that?

Thanks.


----------

